#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Что символизирует мудра Кармапы 16?

## Мурат

Всем доброго времени суток!
Меня часто спрашивают "новые" в буддизме алмазного пути люди, что означает то, как Кармапа 16 держит руки? Это особая мудра? Что она означает? 
Я сам не знаю. Объясните кто в теме, плиз!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что символизирует мудра Кармапы 16?


Реализацию Махамудры, состояние Ваджрадхары (Дордже Чанга).

Союз Метода и Мудрости, союз двух аспектов Бодхичитты, союз Радости и Пространства осознавания, ... .
Вобщем весь тотже символизм, что и подобное положение рук с ваджром и гхантой (дорджем и дильбой, алмазом\молнией и колокольчиком) в инфо-графике формы Будды Ваджрадхары.

(п.с. Спасибо! за фото и изображение)

----------

Гошка (04.06.2018), Мурат (06.06.2018)

----------


## Мурат

Спасибо, но я имел ввиду, почему у него так сложены пальцы, типа "Хеви метал Рок"? :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

Изначально (индийское) - это Karana Mudra. Отгоняет всякую нечисть и т.п. 
Заимствована у католиков. :Smilie:

----------

Мурат (07.06.2018)

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

Сострадание как путь единства метода и мудрости, все очень просто!)))

----------

